

The Best Computer Upgrade Ever - smanek
http://www.slate.com/id/2149179/

======
martey
The writer constantly talks about the number of _inches_ his screens have, as
opposed to their actual resolution.

While his 17" desktop monitor may be too small for him, a laptop with a 17"
screen should be enough.

------
mosheg
Erm... sorry, missed the point, why article from Sept. 12, 2006 was posted?..

~~~
smanek
is it any less true or applicable now than it was two years ago?

